# Malibu stealth kayaks



## moysie (Mar 9, 2009)

Having had the opportunity to fish from a malibu stealth 14 in the states last year i prayed for the day somebody in aus would import them, well unfortunately it was BCF, i have phoned several stores only to be told they dont have them and the only info they have is the price ! Bcf headquarters actually told me the stealth range was a discontinued line (what the *#&+ ) Finally a employee at the tuggerah store took the time unlike his seven predecessors to dig deeper,and found that the queensland depot had 16 stealths sitting their !he also reaffirmed that they were not discontinued and infact like i always new were the latest range. You would think if you made the effort to import a unique range that you would market it correctly , just try and find info from bcf,it dosent exist.
Would love to hear from anybody that has found/seen/bought one in nsw
Had my whinge but still very frustrated


----------



## Hapster (Jan 17, 2010)

One of these is on my wish list . Coffs BCF had/have one at saturday a week ago and also a call to port maquarie got me a kid who said they had a mango one in stock. That was last monday. Very difficult to obtain much info over the phone but have found out that steath 12 is special order and 14 comes in 3 flavours. $1999 for 14 and $1799 for 12. No seat ,No Paddle. Went to coffs store on that saturday but offspring was not in the mood for being in a shop that didnt do WWE stuff. Got about 6 min veiwing time.
BCF have them listed here on page 2
https://store.bcf.com.au/ProductList.as ... goryId=359 
Hope there is a sale soon!!!!!!!! 
Cheers Hapster

Did you sell your cobra yet?


----------



## moysie (Mar 9, 2009)

Cheers Hapster,no seat no paddle expensive to set up,no havent found a buyer yet will keep it as im not going to give it away ,bloody good yak


----------



## Hapster (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah looks the goods, i nearly bid on it!!!!! Whats your buy it now??


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

The Malibu Kayaks only just landed in Australia last month and are still being filtered out to the stores. Some stores will have the full listed  range and some wont (depending on the size of the store).
Stealth14, X13, Pro Explorer, Pro2Tandum and MiniX are the modles that will be in a Large store and Pro Explorer, Pro2Tandum and MiniX will be in the smaller stores. If the smaller store dont have the model your after they can order it in for you or as stated before if you are after the likes of a Stealth12 that can be special ordered in for you.

As these Kayaks have only just come in some BCF Team may not be fully aware of all the range just yet.



moysie said:


> Cheers Hapster,no seat no paddle expensive to set up,no havent found a buyer yet will keep it as im not going to give it away ,bloody good yak


You'll find that most Kayaks are sold this way, sometimes you may get a package deal. At $1999 you get a lot of kayak for your money  .


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

GoneFishn said:


> At $1999 you get a lot of kayak for your money  .


I reckon $1999 is on the expensive side for a kayak without a seat :shock: :lol:

Nice looking yaks tho 8) I saw the X13 at BCF here on the coast over the weekend - nice sleek looking machine


----------



## moysie (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Gonefishn for the info. I understand they are new but the national inquiry centre (BCF) told me they where discontinued! and today received email from them appologising for wrong info given ,but now have directed me to stealthkayaksaustralia website to find the correct info ,unfortunately im not after a fibreglass stealth.Hopefully they will get their act together soon before they loose customers.

Hey hapster was looking for at least $1600 and thats a bargain


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Like I said you get a lot of yak for that money. They are a very big Kayak so they are not for everyone.



moysie said:


> Thanks Gonefishn for the info. I understand they are new but the national inquiry centre (BCF) told me they where discontinued! and today received email from them appologising for wrong info given ,but now have directed me to stealthkayaksaustralia website to find the correct info ,unfortunately im not after a fibreglass stealth.Hopefully they will get their act together soon before they loose customers.


Thats not good :shock: I can tell you if you had of rung my store you would have got all the information you need. I'm sorry that you have been sent on a wilde goose chase.
If you want some more info check out the Malibu Website http://www.malibukayaks.com/


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

I got to the stage with BCF locally that I stopped going to the store. The amount of misinformation was rediculous, service non existent and prices over the top. Have to admit that the new Malibu is seriously good looking yak and the dry storage side pockets will become a feature of the competition for sure. Its a lot of money when you still have to pimp it but when you consider most of us invest in our yaks for long term use, it pays to spend a bit more for the addded features.

Cheers
Graeme


----------



## Hapster (Jan 17, 2010)

GoneFishn said:


> The Malibu Kayaks only just landed in Australia last month and are still being filtered out to the stores. Some stores will have the full listed  range and some wont (depending on the size of the store).
> Stealth14, X13, Pro Explorer, Pro2Tandum and MiniX are the modles that will be in a Large store and Pro Explorer, Pro2Tandum and MiniX will be in the smaller stores. If the smaller store dont have the model your after they can order it in for you or as stated before if you are after the likes of a Stealth12 that can be special ordered in for you.
> 
> As these Kayaks have only just come in some BCF Team may not be fully aware of all the range just yet.
> ...


Is it right that the range for steath 14 is only 3 colours. Red , Mango And Sand. That is what the sales girl in the coffs store told me when i rang.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

They had the Stealth x14 at the Lawnton BCF store in QLD, as well as the pro explorer and a few other models. Not for me, there too big, wide and heavy for my liking, but if your into compartments to put stuff theres plenty of that on them.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hapster said:


> Is it right that the range for steath 14 is only 3 colours. Red , Mango And Sand. That is what the sales girl in the coffs store told me when i rang.


Sounds about right.


----------

